# Some suggestions, pointers or advice? (z31)



## Urishen (Mar 8, 2008)

So I'll get right into it. I've got an 86 300zx N/A sitting, collecting field mice, and various other critters. I replaced the engine not long ago, with a pull-a-part 'special'. And for most of the time, it's sat since. 

Today I got her running with the help of a friend, and another Nissan. For some odd reason, my Z wont start (off a jump) with anything else but another Nissan.. Crazy huh? I digress. Small plume of light blueish smoke, smelled like gas bad. Definitely sounded like not all cylinders were firing, until you got above 4-5k RPMs. Anyway, my reason for all this, is i've been doing my fair share of googlin' and ebayin, and cragislistin' for engine rebuild kits and came up with varying results. 

See, i still have the first engine that came out of the Z before the 'pull-a-art special' engine. It's in pieces scattered about my shop. So I'm thinking of rebuilding that old engine. That said, i'm looking for a quality complete rebuild kit +/- items. Any pointers in any directions would be great. I ask here because of the wealth of knowledge here. and im not looking to buy a hospital wing either, between 4-600 would be great.


----------



## i r teh noobz (Apr 26, 2007)

Few people actually rebuild VG30s (at least from what I've noticed). They're too cheap and plentiful in junkyards. I'm not sure where to send you for parts other than a Nissan dealer.

Check z31performance. Its much more active than this forum, and you may find some of what you're after in the classifieds.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

I agree ^^^^^^. If you want aftermarket parts, go to Rockauto.com. They have the best prices around. Just try to get parts from the same or the least amount of warehouses as possible to avoid excessive shipping charges and stick with name brands that are reputable, ie FelPro, Gates, TRW, etc. If you want a little more torque & HP, look into a VG33E swap; the VG33E is a lot easier to find used (try Ebay Motors). There is some swapping to do, but if you are rebuilding the engine anyway, it's no extra work. I believe you have to use the 3.0L's water pump, heads (because of the distributor), manifolds, crank pulley and some other parts. There are write ups at Z31performance.com and other sites. A simple Google-search on the swap will provide you will plenty of info. N icoclub.com (remove the space) is another good site with a wealth of info.


----------



## i r teh noobz (Apr 26, 2007)

Any idea why NC links get blocked here? Its annoying when trying to set people up with good information.

Z31P is down at the moment. Looks like someone forgot to pay the bill.


----------

